# Ancien iPod nano, de la vidéo?



## SuperCed (31 Mars 2008)

Je viens de récupérer un ancien iPod nano, vous savez, ceux qui sont allongés vers le haut. Bref, pas le nouveau format quoi.

J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de regarder des vidéos dessus.
Et si oui, comment?

Merci!


----------



## Gwen (31 Mars 2008)

Non, impossible.


----------



## SuperCed (31 Mars 2008)

J'ai cru voir des tutos sur le net expliquant comment mettre Linux pour iPod puis des softs pour lire les vidéos. T'as essayé tout ça?

J'aimerais bien en savoir plus là dessus...


----------



## abdouul (31 Mars 2008)

voilà comme le dit le précédent message avec linux sur l'ipod


----------



## SuperCed (31 Mars 2008)

Comment connaitre la génération de son iPod nano?


----------



## r0m1 (1 Avril 2008)

SuperCed a dit:


> Comment connaitre la génération de son iPod nano?



Voilà un lien, tu regardes celui que tu as, et tu vois de quelle génération il est  

===> [ICI]


----------



## SuperCed (1 Avril 2008)

Ca doit être le 1G alors car il fait 2 Go et il est noir.

Merci


----------

